# Mika My Basset!!!



## gopherhockey03 (Oct 25, 2011)

4 YO Basset! With a Baby painted tort we found!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 25, 2011)

Mika is beautiful she looks a lot like my basset


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 25, 2011)

Mika looks great!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 26, 2011)

mika is one cutie pie. love the turtle too. cute shot.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 26, 2011)

Great picture and she is pretty!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## matt581 (Mar 22, 2012)

nice basset i have 1 also ill post pics soon


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 22, 2012)

such a cute doggy and picture


----------



## DanaLachney (Mar 22, 2012)

I just love Bassett hounds! Ours was stolen :'(


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks!!! I Bassets are awesome dogs!!! It's my parents dog I wish I saw her more!!!


----------



## terryo (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow..what a beautiful picture!


----------



## matt581 (Mar 24, 2012)

We love mine too she sheds all over tho like crazy other than that shes pefect

here are some pics my my girl daisy jane


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

really cool pictures, that little turtle is so cute!


----------



## pam (Mar 24, 2012)

Great picture


----------

